# Pb connexion site Credit Lyonnais



## nlaporte (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un probleme de connexion sur le site internet du credit lyonnais 
(https://particuliers.secure.lcl.fr/index.html).

Apres avoir saisi mes codes d'acces, j'obtiens le message suivant:
Service interrompu
Le délai d'inactivité a été atteint. Pour des raisons de sécurité, nous vous prions de vous identifier   à nouveau.

J'ai essaye de me connecter juste apres avec mon PC  portable. Aucun probleme. J'ai recommence dans la foulee avec le Mac, rebelote. Message ci-dessus.

Je pense a un probleme de configuration de Safari? Des idees ou conseils?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Pour info: j'ai un iMac alu 2.4 et j'utilise Safari pour internet.

Bonne soiree.

NLAPORTE


----------



## whereismymind (4 Avril 2008)

Je pense que le site du LCL n'est pas totalement compatible Safari. Ma copine est chez LCL aussi et parfois ça marche et parfois non. Je sais pas ce qu'ils font au juste 

Utilise Firefox, tu seras tranquille.


----------



## gregmail (23 Mars 2010)

bonjour, je viens vers vous avec la même question, je viens de constater que je ne peux plus me connecter à mon compte LCL avec mon iMac 2.4 et Firefox 3.6.2, je sais qu'il y a eu des travaux du côté LCL mais aussi une mise à jour de Firefox...

si quelqu'un avait une idée ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

bonjour
faire les classiques en ce cas
tester sur une autre session  du mac 
si ca passe c'est que "quelque chose" foire sur firefox session1
( et ca peut etre plein de choses comme les caches cookies certificats LCL presents à plus profond)

si ca passe pas tester d'autres navigateurs
(safari opera etc)
et si ca passe toujours pas 
en parler à LCL
-
en passant aucune indication sur ton OS ou son entretien


----------



## whereismymind (26 Mars 2010)

Toujours chez LCL depuis mon dernier post sur ce Topic, ça fonctionne maintenant parfaitement aussi bien sur Safari que sur Firefox.


----------

